# Canvas top stock trailer



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Know a guy who hauled roping horses all over in one. Worked fine for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Phly said:


> Know a guy who hauled roping horses all over in one. Worked fine for him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Awesome success stories always good to hear!


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

We' ve used one multiple times, it actually helped "cure" our incredibly hard loader who had had a traumatic experience. I've found all the horses are more than happy to hop in. Not the prettiest things, but they work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I see alot of folks around here haul their horses in those.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Everything still sounding good, only downfall I have found is like previously stated they are ugly.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

They are NOT ugly, they are "ranchy"! Tee he...
I love them, especially the WW bar tops. They are about as tough as a trailer as you can buy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

We haul in one. Saddle the horses up. Load em up. And your ready to go. Our guys have no problems. 
The only bad is, they are kinda noisy when they first step in. Atleast ours is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PercheronMom (Oct 11, 2012)

I have never seen these until this post, but this may be exactly what I am looking for! I have such a hard time finding a trailer that I can haul my 19hh guy in, he is ALWAYS banging his head, even with a bumper. This might work!


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

I guess I haven't seen one! I don't see why it would be bad, it's not like your horses are going to be any safer with a lid if the trailer tips/flips (god forbid).


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is a picture of one we used for those not familiar with them.

@percheronmom, not sure how much that would help you, they typically come 6.5 tall and they still have the bars over the top. But if you go to CM or WW they will custom build a trailer for you.


----------

